# Some E-juices Known To Deteriorate Polycarbonate Tanks



## Stuart (24/5/14)

Had an annoying experience with some Wacky Wicks juice I bought. Filled up my IClear 16D and within minutes the plastic turned milky. Didn't think much of it at the time, but 2 days later and my IClear fell apart (Plastic came loose from the metal base).
Went back into the store to buy a new tank, and thinking I'd done something wrong, asked for some guidance.
I was told that there are some liquids that don't react well with the plastic, Wacky Wicks being one, that should only be used in a glass tank. Anyway, had to buy a new Tank.

I've now done some searching and found a site that lists (very long list) all the various liquids that can corrode the plastic and cause it to fall apart - I'm not sure that they're all valid but thought I'd at least place the link as a guide for others.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-crack-tanks-ce2s-clearos-40.html#post9660727

But, I'm guessing it would be a lot easier to remember the chemicals that cause the problem than a very long list of liquids - but then the chemical makeup of the liquid isn't exactly printed on the bottle.

Anyone have some ideas?

Last thing - why no warning on the bottles that the liquid you are buying will break your tank if it's made of plastic (polycarbonate)?

My new Tank - KangerTech T3D - Awesome!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/5/14)

Some esters, acids and keytones just aren't compatible with the plastic (usually polycarbonates) that some manufactures choose to build their tanks out of. Its why pyrex and quartz are popular choices, they are as chemically inert as can be while still being durable and transparent. The problem isn't the juice really. The problem is the plastic. Many vendors who produce their own mixes don't actually know what the flavoring consists of, other than whether or not it's safe for inhalation. We're not all scientists after all and therefor are not sure if it will crack tanks. Avoid this switching to glass, quartz or stainless. Sorry you had to learn this way, but it happens to everyone eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/14)

Welcome to the forum @Stuart 
Sorry to hear about your destroyed tank, but thanks for sharing your experience
I know VapeKing sells a Wacky Wicks flavour and have recently mentioned that it can cause this, not sure if the bottle itself is marked but I assume they have put the message on their website. 

I think juice vendors should have a sticker they stick on their juice bottles called "tank cracker" in a bright colour. So when you use it it stands out. 

Anyhow, glad you got sorted. 
All the best for your vaping 
We have a great place here. Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/5/14)

Stuart said:


> Had an annoying experience with some Wacky Wicks juice I bought. Filled up my IClear 16D and within minutes the plastic turned milky. Didn't think much of it at the time, but 2 days later and my IClear fell apart (Plastic came loose from the metal base).
> Went back into the store to buy a new tank, and thinking I'd done something wrong, asked for some guidance.
> I was told that there are some liquids that don't react well with the plastic, Wacky Wicks being one, that should only be used in a glass tank. Anyway, had to buy a new Tank.
> 
> ...



My condolences bro, you should see what W/Wicks does to a clear soft iphone cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------

